# Questions regarding performance



## FlorinMarian (May 1, 2020)

Hello!
I have an HP DL360e Gen8 server.

Specs:
- 2x E5-2450L (1.80 - 2.30 GHz)
- 96GB DDR3 1333 MHz
- HP M550 SSD

I would like to use it for compilation on a FreeBSD 11.3 32bits machine, virtualised with Proxmox.

My question is: My laptop with i5-7300HQ can compile my sourcecode in ~ 4 minutes and with VM it takes over 5 minutes, with all 32 threads assigned to it.
It's there any way to improve compilation speed?
How looks like best system for my requirement?
Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2020)

FlorinMarian said:


> with VM it takes over 5 minutes, with all 32 threads assigned to it.


Just for giggles, have you tried building it with _less_ threads assigned? Try with just 4 threads.


----------



## leebrown66 (May 1, 2020)

Nothing FreeBSD specific:
Make sure your VM's CPU type is set to 'host' so it's not trying to emulate a CPU.
Make sure your VM's network and disk are using virtualized drivers.
Make sure your VM's disk is local to the proxmox host, ie not over NFS.


----------

